# Sample KT ?



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Got these two at Columbus show .Wondering about the small triangle shaped one ,is it sample size or something else ,and what KT number is it if poison (has x ,m in a circle and a 1 on bottom)? Also have not seen the Jno Wyeth &Bros  ,poison on both sides rectangle shaped .What is KR number ? Thanks for any info ! []


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Poison embossed on both sides .[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice looking glass Rick! Sorry,...don't know the poison numbering system. (Never got the book)[]


----------



## jerry2143 (Feb 22, 2011)

The JOHN WYETH is a KR-5 and  came in 6 sizes (2 1/2,  2 3/4, 3 1/4,  4,  4 1/4,  5 and 5 1/2 inch sizes). The cobalt triangle bottle is a KT-15. The KT-15 was put out by the WILLIAM R. WARNER  & COMPANY and held  only 6  tablets. I would say your are probably correct in calling it a sample size bottle.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Joe ,i do not have book either,and you probably know this but others may not ,  the letter after K is shape of bottle - KS = square  , KT = triangle ,KO = oval ,etc.
 Thanks for info Jerry !Interesting about William R. Warner Company ,i have a bottle or two with that name embossed on them . I write the K number on  paper and put  it in the  bottle ,thanks again ! []


----------



## melikapoisons (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice poison


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2011)

hey rick all i know my buddy dug this same bottle ina 30s early 1940 dump nice keeper!


----------

